# tropheus



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

whot should u feed tropheus and whot should be the temp of the water.


----------



## xchimbax (May 18, 2003)

New life spectrum cichlid formula 1mm pellets or a good quality spirulina/veggie flake....OSI and HBH are good 
Ideal temp for tropheus is 26 degrees

HTH


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello...i think he ment to type 76 degrees...IMO you safe 76 to 82 degrees. Hotter the temp the less O2 it holds.

Tekjunky


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

F or C? Both the above posts are OK :thumb: 
I use Flakes (not nessarceraly high in spirulina (but all I know of) contain enough) and NLS pellets. Still not sure which is best. :-? 

I like to see em graze on algae and wafers too. I think it helps develope a good Troph look.
Roman nose plus good facial grazing muscles.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i use a shrimp mix which has seemed to make them grow bigger faster, i have a colony of fifteen and they love it. recipe is on this sight. http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkwl7kgtIx ... h_food.htm


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

26 degrees Celsius = 78.8 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks for that guys and girls.that has helped me lots  :fish:


----------

